# H: Grey Knights + Some Space Marines W: Orks or $$$



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Losing interest in my Grey Knights and leaning toward Orks and a new car. So I'm downsizing to one army and who better than the newest codex!

Models are painted to tabletop quality, any concerns have been noted. Pictures upon request.

Grey Knights:

Draigo (Partially painted, currently being worked on by a friend)
Crowe (Painted, resin model so sword is slightly askew)
Inquisitor w/ Power Sword + Bolt Pistol (Painted) 
Coteaz (Mostly painted, resin model, hands need reattaching [would recommend pinning])
Brother Captain Stern (Base-coated)
2 Brotherhood Champions (Painted)
Librarian (Painted, custom made. Sculpted robes onto him and he's holding a Stave and a Book)
Vindicare Assassin (Painted)
31 Knights (All painted, 8 Halberds, 1 Hammer, 5 Psycannons, Swords on the rest [1 "Axe" and one missing one hand])
4 Knights w/ Incinerators (1 painted, 3 primed, all metal)
14 Terminators (Mix of metal and plastic, 12 fully painted, 1 partially painted, 1 primed, 7 swords + storm bolters, 2 halberds + psycannon, 2 halberds + storm bolters, 2 hammers + storm bolters, 1 halberd + no arm [Intended to be an Apothecary, have arms, was going to magnetize])
2 Dreadknight (1 painted, 1 in construction)
2 Dreadnaughts (Painted, no arms [were going to be TL Autocannons], have some of the "stock" arms
Codex (Some sharpie on the cover, a child got to it)

Also finding a few oddball models (2 Terminators and 2 Knights) either missing an arm or just need to be assembled
_______________________________________________________________________________________
Space Marines:

11 Tactical Marines on sprue (only special weapon is a Plasma Gun)
1 Tactical Marine w/ Meltagun
23 Tactical Marines w/ Bolters (static pose from starter kits)
1 Tactical Marine w/ Flamer (static pose)
2 Sergeants (from starter kits, one with combi-melta that I made)
1 Marine w/ plasma pistol + ccw
1 Marine w/ axe + bolt pistol
1 Marine w/ Bolter (made from Captain kit)
2 OOP Sternguard (metal, 1 bolter, 1 combi-melta)

Sorry about all the details following each item, would rather tell you everything up front. EVERYTHING HAS BASES IF NOT ATTACHED TO ONE. Will include bits upon request. Pictures upon request also.

Wants are: 
Ork Boyz, Bikers, Deffkoptas, Killa Kans and vehicles of all kinds (Orks and other factions to make Trukks)
$250 shipped for Grey Knights: $50 for Space Marines. Payment through paypal only.

*Not parting out except for good offers or bulk purchases.*


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

No one?


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got some space marines spare if your still looking?


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Updated this post with haves and wants. Bump to the top.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Still looking to sell


----------

